# Jo-Han?



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi, I know that Round2 has the AMT, MPC and Ertl molds; and that, Lindbergh has some of the old IMC molds (except the missing Dodge LS-1000), but what happened to the old Jo-Han molds? X-EL had them once, then I heard Spalding was going to buy them. 

Jo-Han was unique, and as a fan of AMC, a favorite for me. I see Model Roundup announced a 1970 AMX kit soon (Jo-Han mold). Does anyone know who has the Jo-Han molds now?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Why not just continue your existing Jo Han thread (there is also a model car forum here versus the figure/general forum)

The Model Round Up kit is 1/20 and is an MPC kit http://www.modelroundup.com/product-p/mpc-r2-814.htm


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I have the first issue Turbine car model they made, a well engineered model kit. Karl


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They made a few plane kits too, that always had a choice of two versions - P-47D bubbletop/razorback; Me-262 single seat/2-seat trainer; etc.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Johan also reboxed a couple ex Heller planes like the Bloch and Morane Saulnier. Not sure how those got into the JoHan stable.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

starduster said:


> I have the first issue Turbine car model they made, a well engineered model kit. Karl


E-bay's got a few starting at 3.99 and up.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Turbine car, especially their later kit, is pretty easy to find and was reissued a lot.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

mr-replica said:


> Hi, I know that Round2 has the AMT, MPC and Ertl molds; and that, Lindbergh has some of the old IMC molds (except the missing Dodge LS-1000), but what happened to the old Jo-Han molds? X-EL had them once, then I heard Spalding was going to buy them.
> 
> Jo-Han was unique, and as a fan of AMC, a favorite for me. I see Model Roundup announced a 1970 AMX kit soon (Jo-Han mold). Does anyone know who has the Jo-Han molds now?


So far, no help


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

*Wow*

Jo-Han didn't produce any of those.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

mr-replica said:


> Hi, I know that Round2 has the AMT, MPC and Ertl molds; and that, Lindbergh has some of the old IMC molds (except the missing Dodge LS-1000), but what happened to the old Jo-Han molds? X-EL had them once, then I heard Spalding was going to buy them.
> 
> Jo-Han was unique, and as a fan of AMC, a favorite for me. I see Model Roundup announced a 1970 AMX kit soon (Jo-Han mold). Does anyone know who has the Jo-Han molds now?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/MPC-Round-2...660?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e589757c


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

mr-replica said:


> So far, no help


well we told you we do not know (you have two threads going on this... the other thread has more info on the Johan company).

THey are defunct, the molds were purchased by a private party a few years back, who had hopes of retooling the kits into modern low riders and donks, and the plan died after a couple of reissues (Rambler Wagon and Fury police car). The Round 2 kit you talk about is not Johan but rather MPC. Round 2 seems to have none of the Johan tooling.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> well we told you we do not know (you have two threads going on this... the other thread has more info on the Johan company).
> 
> THey are defunct, the molds were purchased by a private party a few years back, who had hopes of retooling the kits into modern low riders and donks, and the plan died after a couple of reissues (Rambler Wagon and Fury police car). The Round 2 kit you talk about is not Johan but rather MPC. Round 2 seems to have none of the Johan tooling.


OK, sorry for whatever I did wrong, but I don't know another thread about Jo-Han. The kit being released that I referred to is not the 1/20th scale one MPC had, but a 1/25th on Jo-Han had. So, I guess someone does have some old Jo-Han molds, as I just found out that Jo-Hans 1/25 1959 Rambler mold is being used now, a new kit is arriving soon. 

Anyway, I already knew the complete history of Jo-Han. :dude:


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

I would love to find a Johan '70 AMC Donahue Trans Am Javelin............I have the Hurst SS/AMX and Hurst 390 Scrambler American as well as the '71 Javelin in Trans Am livery. I personally never saw or knew of a Johan '70 AMX, only '68-'69, the '70 was Javelin only. Of course with the commonality of parts the Javelin ram air hood would most likely work on an AMX but the '70 grillework was different. The Donahue type spoiler fit on the early-late cars fine as well, not like the real thing which did not interchange at all. 

Testors molded a couple of them in the early '00s IIRC.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I dug thru some boxes, and I found the Jo-Han Messerschmitt 262 kit! I'd never built it, taken it out of its box, and stuck it in a box with a bunch of other bagged kits. Of course, I didn't find the bagged kit I was actually _looking _for.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

This is the duplicate thread http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=427999


----------

